# Zubes' 14 ft Alumacraft shallow V



## Zubes (May 13, 2010)

So, I got this boat and trailer from my Grandpa (for free) a few years ago. It came with a '57 Evinrude 18 hp and the trailer. I used to waterski behind this thing when I was younger!

I didn't do much the first year... basically just cleaned it up and tested it on the water once or twice before the winter set in. I only got a few trips out of it the second season, but I added an Endura 50 transom mount TM and built the floor between the front two seats. The third season (last year) was a short one as the Evinrude let go about 3 hours into my opening weekend. Unfortunately the boat sat for the rest of the year. This spring, I found a great deal on craigslist for a '65 Evinrude 18 hp for $200 (UPGRADE, lol). I got a bit inspired and built a bow mount for the TM and ran a power wire up to the front with plug/recepticle. I got a free Lowrance x48 locator from a friend and I got that mounted with transducer and speed/temp sensor. I also decided to start working on the trailer. Sanded off all the paint, primed and painted (used a brush w/ spray can for touch ups), new wheels/tires, new bunks/carpet, new rollers, new winch, new submersible LED lights, bearing buddies... it's basically a brand new trailer. After finding this website, I'm thinking about working on the boat again. I've attached a bunch of before/after pics and a drawing of my floorplan proposal. Let me know what you think. I'm a bit worried the boat will be a bit heavy and slightly tippy if I do too much. The motor could probably handle the weight, but not sure how low it will ride in the water.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (May 13, 2010)

Looks like a good canvas and a good plan/layout. I'm a Alumacraft guy too (slightly newer though but definately not free!). Feel free to check out my build by clicking on the address below. Good luck with your project.


----------



## netman (May 14, 2010)

Amazing what a lil paint and new carpet can do for a trailer. It sure looks nice.....like new


----------



## Rat (May 14, 2010)

That hull looks like it is in great shape! Nothing like fishing out of a family heirloom. You did a nice job on the trailer as well, looks sharp in all black. I wouldn't worry about the additional weight. In reality you are proly only adding the weight of an additional person so that woould cut your number of people down by one; but the hull and motor will handle it okay. Lots of guys have modded similar boats like you plan to do. As far as tippy goes, since you can put her in the water; I would mock up a deck to the height you want and then launch it and see how she does. That's the best way I think to get a real feel for how tippy it will be.


----------



## Zubes (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I figured "trial and error" would be the best judge for how much weight and height I could add for the floors/storage compartments. Like you said, I've seen similar boats on this forum, with similar mods as I have planned, so I'll probably be OK. Too bad I found this site during the fishing season... it's going to be tough knowing I could be fishing instead of working on the boat. Time to go fishing is hard enough to find!

The hull is in great shape. Best I can tell, I only have one small leak that only leaks when I'm up on plane. The floor must flex just enough for one rivet to leak or something. It's nothing I'm overly worried about. I get more water in the boat after it drips off the net when I catch a fish... and we don't catch that many!

I don't plan to make any of the floors permanent to the boat, so I can remove it for cleaning and maintenance should a problem occur. The front floor is just set in place and it's as solid as can be. The ribs (2x2s) are screwed to the bottom of the wood floor and I have a 2x4 running down the center. It's basically the same ribbing/bracing I've seen on many other builds on this site, except mine aren't riveted to the floor. They lay on the aluminum ribs of the hull.

You're probably right regarding the extra weight only being equal to one more person. That front floor is only like 20 lbs, if that much, so the rest of the floor is probably only going to be 50-60 lbs. There's obviously going to be weight associated with covering the bench seats with a thin layer of wood, and carpet, but that’s going to be thinner material than what’s on the floor. I also typically only fish two guys out of the boat, with a third as a rare occasion.

I’m undecided as to if I want to paint the exterior/interior or not. I’ve seen some great paint jobs here and it makes me curious enough to investigate, but I’m worried it will peel and flake and make it look worse than before. It probably all comes down to the prep and self-etching primer. Is that stuff the secret? Is it easier than I think?


----------



## Rat (May 16, 2010)

I would hate to say it's easy, because it isn't. But it isn't hard either. The self etching primer is definitely the secret. Follow the application directions from the manufacturer and you will not go wrong. Sanding and cleaning it the hardest part, actually priming and painting is pretty easy. Depending on the finish you are looking for makes more or less difficult as well. A work boat or hunting boat finish using something like Parkers is going to be easier then a yacht like finish using something like Sterling. Even though both paints can go on the same way; Parker tends to hide the little bumps and wiggles and Sterling tends to show them off. Just like anything else it takes careful consideration, proper preparation and proper application. But its really not that hard.


----------



## Zubes (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, it's been almost a year since I posted in this thread, and that's mostly because I haven't done any more improvements to the boat. However, I have been busy designing a new floor plan and I plan to get started on it today by pulling it out of storage and removing the middle and rear benches.

Improvements to the design include more storage, more floor area, and an angled trolling motor bracket. The side storage will not be long enough to be used as a rod locker, but they will work for storing 2-piece oars I found online as well as life jackets and a small lunch cooler, etc.

The split rear bench added more floor area, but I'm also thinking I could make that area a large rear casting deck by laying two boards on the edge of the rear storage boxes. That way I would have the option for standing on the floor or up on the deck by simply laying down two boards.

The front floor storage compartment should be large enough to store a seat and save us from tripping around it once we're fishing. I plan to use a pro-style butt seat on a taller pedestal up front to use while casting and operating the trolling motor. The other seats will all be on shorter 11” or 13” pedestals.

I'm thinking of adding a small storage area under the trolling motor deck as well.

I'm still on the fence about the final design for the new trolling motor bracket, but it's a step in the right direction. I'd really like to find a mount from a MinnKota Edge. Does anyone know where I could find one of these? Are there any companies that sell brackets like this? I’ve searched all over and can’t find a thing.


----------



## Zubes (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I found a couple of those MinnKota Edge mounts around, but they want like $160 for them... I guess I'll keep looking.

Also, my packages form Cabelas and BassPro arrived Thursday and Friday. I bought Action Ergo-Angler seats, seat mounts, 11" pedestals, and bases. I decided to go with the Swivl-Eze wedge design.


I noticed I might need to make an adapter plate to attach the seat to the seat mount. The seat mount is angled at 3 degrees, but the screw hole pattern on the bottom of the seat does not allow the seat mount to be orientated the correct way (45 degrees off). Has anyone ese run into this problem? Am I overlooking something? I suppose I could use larger screws in the larger holes, but I kind of like the idea of the adapter plate. That way I'm using the correct mounting holes and placing stress on the seat where it was designed to be.


----------



## jasper60103 (Apr 9, 2011)

Zubes said:


> ... Too bad I found this site during the fishing season... it's going to be tough knowing I could be fishing instead of working on the boat. Time to go fishing is hard enough to find!
> 
> ...



Nice rig, but fishing comes first! You got five months of winter to mod! :LOL2:


----------



## Zubes (Apr 10, 2011)

If only I had the heated indoor space to work on it. I think I'll have it ready (fishable) by opening weekend, the first Sat in in May. Just looking to get the front casting deck and floor done by then.


----------



## Zubes (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's a few pics of my progress so far.

We removed the center bench and braces from the front bench. The boat seemed a bit less rigid with the braces removed but it's barely noticeable (must be yanking on the top rails of the boat). If it's still noticeable on the water, under normal use, I can reinstall the braces to the front deck and top of the side storage compartments.





The front casting deck will cover both the bow and front bench. It's cut out, but I forgot to snap a pic of it. It took alot of sanding to get all the contours right. The shape of the bow (front to back) wasn't as bad as the slope (top to bottom). We'll be making a smaller sub-floor under the casting deck where the battery will sit against the front of the bench.



Here are the angle braces that the bench was attached too. I plan to use these when building side storage compartments.



This is the floor bracing layout I decided to use. The outer braces lay on the taller ribs, while the center braces will require supprt from underneath. I'll be screwing short braces between the long braces to keep the floor rigid. I left the center open so I could install seat bases (require clearance under them). The two center braces are spaced 7" apart so I should be able to screw into them when installing the seat bases.



We used 2" x 2" angle and rivited it to the bottom edge of the bench seats. This helped me level the floor and gave me somewhere to start. Allthough the 2x2 wood braces are only screwed to the bottom of the aluminum angle, the plywood floor will lay on top of it.


----------



## Zubes (May 1, 2011)

A few more updates & pictures from this weekend...

Front deck area is framed. The square opening will be a hinged hatch with storage for my battery (sits on a sub-floor) and it's also just large enough to fit one of my seats when not in use.





Here's a couple pics of the seat & pedestal temperarily set in place. It's only an 11" pedestal, but I don't think I would want it to be much higher. I sat down and it felt comfortable enough for me.


----------



## wasilvers (May 10, 2011)

Looks great! Should be very fishable. The platforms will make is seem bigger and make using it a lot of fun!


----------



## zaneroni (May 15, 2011)

Looks very good so far Zubes, nice job. I have a similar Alumacraft 1955 FD and was thinking about removing the middle seat as well to give more room.


----------



## Zubes (Jun 1, 2011)

Here area couple pics of the floor without carpet or hatch, but at least it was fishable! The first outing was a huge success... a buddy and myself caught 142 pike and 27 largemouth in 7 hours on a local lake! The boat was plenty stable, and the extra room was awesome. I'm so glad I found this site and finally modified my boat. We're currently in the process of carpeting the floors, so there should be more pics in the near future.


----------



## breachless (Jun 1, 2011)

This is looking awesome so far! My boat is very similar to this (a bit older, but pretty much the same boat, and it is also an heirloom).

Anyway, keep us posted on how you like it with the middle bench removed: I am still on the fence on whether or not to remove it...


----------



## ROBB (Jun 24, 2011)

Zubes,

Awesome job!

I am curious in your decision in splitting the rear seat? I like your revision design done in Autocad.

Rob


----------



## bulldog (Jun 24, 2011)

You caught 142 Pike and 27 LM, holy crap!!!! That, my friend, is a banner day. Great job on the boat so far. Keep up the great work.


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jun 25, 2011)

nice boat!

I noticed in the "before" pics of your trailer that it is a tilt trailer, but in the after shots, the latching mechanism was gone, did you weld it together?

Just curious... great looking rig so far, keep up the good work


----------



## Zubes (Jun 30, 2011)

No, we didn't weld it. I just drilled a hole and ran a bolt through the tongue. My dad was hesitant to remove it, but I NEVER used the tilt feature so we took it off. The boat is so light that we can push/pull it on in the shallowest conditions. It's one of the benefits of a small boat!


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, I have a tilter too, and haven't used it yet... 

debating what I should do with mine... I had previously drilled a hole thru one side of it and may just stick a bolt in like you did

decisions, decisions... :?


----------



## Zubes (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, this summer has been plenty full for myself. My wife and I are expecting out first child (due 9/17) so we've been busy with preparation, showers, and relaxing while we can. I've also been salmon fishing out on the big pond (Lake Michigan) almost every weekend. I have found tournament fishing to be quite addictive and my buddy, his brother, and I have been having a great year... prize total is approximately $7,000 for the year and we tied for 1st place in the 336 Series.

Anyway... I finally found some time these past weekends to finish up this stage of my little boat project. Here's some pics of how I'm going to leave her for the year.



















I think the next phase of the build (next year) will be a rear casting deck, side storage, and a lower profile, angled trolling motor mount off the bow. The one I made last year works very well, but I think I can do better. After seeing how much space I had in the boat I opted to simply mount one seat in the center of the main floor rather than stagger them front/back. It didn't look like there would be enough room for that to be practical. I still have the third pedestal base and seat, but I think that might just get mounted on the rear casting deck when that is completed. I like the idea of the split rear bench, but I might just keep it simple. We'll have to see what I think next year.

Let me know what you think, and feel free to leave a comment. Thanks for looking!


----------



## pearow (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm curious about the thickness of the plywood used. Did you use treated, marine? or?? I have a 15 foot identical to yours and am concerned about floor weight-p-


----------



## Zubes (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I used 5/8" (I think it was actually listed as 19/32"). I bought it a few months ago so I don't really remember. I'd measure it for you, but my boat (and scrap wood) is stored at my parent's house for the time being. The required thickness all comes down to how much bracing you build underneath it.

It was just standard plywood from HomeDepot. I believe marine grade is very pricey and you DO NOT want to use treated. The chemicals used do not get along with our aluminum hulls. If you want it to last forever, go ahead and coat it with water sealer (Thompson's, etc).

As long as you keep it reasonable, the weight shouldn't be a problem, but it's good to keep it in the back of your mind during your build. Good luck.


----------



## HOUSE (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Zoobes, the end product looks great! I was wondering how high your front butt-pedestal is? I'm shopping for one now and was thinking I need to get one that's 3ft high to lean back on. They all seem so short...
Might I ask how much the pedestal set cost?


----------



## Zubes (Sep 18, 2011)

The pedestal is a Swivl-Eze 2 3/8" Wedge 24"-30" adjustable and I got it from Gander Mountain. It wasn't cheap ($99), but I had some gift cards. The butt-seat was $20 from Gander as well.

I haven't fished with it yet, but it seems to be tall enough to lean against while standing, but adjusts to be low enough to "sit" on when in rough water. I'm 5'-10" for what it's worth.


----------



## coloradobassin (Dec 26, 2011)

great build. i am interested in how stable to boat is when you fishing from the front casting deck leaning on that front pedestal seat. I am looking to do a similar decking project with a 14' v-hull boat and i am concerned how stable or tippy that front casting deck makes the boat.


----------



## Jay415 (Dec 26, 2011)

looks great! I like they idea of being able to put the seat in a compartment when not in use!


----------



## flatboat (Dec 26, 2011)

zubes ..nice rig i like it . where did you find the bracket for the kota . i have a transome mount i would like to convert to a bow mount


----------



## Zubes (Jan 2, 2012)

*coloradobassin* - The boat is still stable with the front casting deck mounted to the top of the bench seats. It might be a little tippier, but the large deck allows you to have a wider stance and I think the difference is negligible. I haven't fished from the boat using the pedestal seat yet, but I can't imagine it would make things any worse.

*Jay415* - Thanks! Time will tell if storing the seat is worth the hassle of removing it, but I figured leaving myself the option to put it out of the way would be nice.

*flatboat* - The "scissor" style bracket from the Edge can be found on ebay or several trolling motor parts websites, but they are pricey. The current bracket on my boat was homemade from a piece of plywood and some 2x4 scraps. I think I'm going to make a new bracket which will clamp over the rail so it can operate a few more inches under the surface of the water and also allow the motor to be stored at an angle over the bow instead of straight back.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 17, 2012)

I read on another post that you used a piece of decking and marine sealant to attach a tranducer. Could you attach a pic so I can get a visual of how you installed it? Thanks.


----------



## Zubes (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually do not have a picture if it at the moment and the boat is put away for the season under a few inches of snow in my parent's yard. We're supposed to have some warmer weather this weekend, so if I get the chance I'll stop by and take a quick picture of it for you.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## on.the.other.line (Jan 19, 2012)

Great job on the modifications. It is pretty much exactly what I would like to do on my 1984 starcraft. My only concern is compromising the structural integrity of the boat by removing the center bench. I know you mentioned some loss of rigidity after removing your center bench. Have you noticed any major changes in the boat while on the water. I often take my 6 and 4 year old daughters with me on the boat so safety is primary for me.


----------



## Zubes (Jan 19, 2012)

Honestly, I did not notice a single difference on the water. I could barely notice the loss of rigidity while prying on it and shaking it on the trailer in my driveway. I really had to pry on it, and I'm pretty sure it would have bowed with the center bench installed anyway. I'm still planning to build some side storage boxes and utilize the mounting locations of the center bench. That way I can tie into the front and rear benches and give it a little more strength, but I'm sure it would be fine as is.


----------



## on.the.other.line (Jan 20, 2012)

Builidng side storage boxes to tie into the front and rear benches for rigidity is a great idea and dismisses any of my former concerns. Thanks buddy!


----------



## pauly399 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dang! I just started my build on my 14' Alumnacraft and bought treated 2x2's. How bad is this for the metal?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 25, 2012)

real bad. don't use them pauly.


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 25, 2012)

Exceedingly bad. 

Whenever you are going to do something to your boat...stop....think...read...ask...then think again.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 25, 2012)

This boat looks very similar to my Sean Nymph 14...

I am probably going to build a deck for the front. but leave the center bench (for now) 

Though after reading your thread I am thinking more about removing it and making it flat in the middle like yours..However, I have 5 kids and I am sure they will all want to go at some point...so for now (untill I decide otherwise) I guess the bench stays. 


Great job.


----------



## pauly399 (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay traded the treated 2x2's in and got regular lumber. Does anyone know the names of the metal joints that were used on Zubes mod?, for the end of his 2x2's?


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 27, 2012)

HAVE YOU HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH FLEXING WHERE YOU REMOVED YOUR BENCH? DO YOU PLAN TO PUT SOMETING IN IT TO STIFFEN LIKE WHEN THE BENCH WAS THERE?


----------



## Zubes (Jan 28, 2012)

*Pauly399*- I believe the metal brackets are called strongties. I found mine at Home Depot or Lowes.

*Shawnfish*- Read the previous 6-7 posts, I just answered this for *on.the.other.line*. I do not have any major issues with flexing. I might build side storage boxes that tie the front and rear decks together and then attach them where the middle bench used to be mounted to the side walls of the boat. If I go through with that, I'll be sure to post pictures... it seems to be a popular question. I suggest carefully removing your bench and see how much of an effect it has on your boat. If it's too bad, you can always reinstall it.


----------



## pauly399 (Jan 30, 2012)

Strongties! Thank you, how did you cut your plywood....with a saw prolly  How did you measure?


----------



## Drewgill (Feb 6, 2012)

Zubes,

I have nearly the same boat and am using your front deck build as a template for mine. What thickness was the angle aluminum that you used? I’ve been wondering if I could get away with using 1/16” as it’s nearly half the price as the 1/8”.


----------



## Zubes (Feb 6, 2012)

*pauly399* - I cut the curves with a jigsaw and the straight cuts were made with a circular saw. For measuring the front deck, I made a template out of cardboard. This took a lot of time, but I wanted to make it right. Even after I transferred the template to the wood and cut it out, I still need to make adjustments. I used a belt sander and sanded down the areas that were rubbing until I was happy with how it fit. The belt sander allowed me to angle the edge of the deckto match the angle of the hull.

*Drewgill* - I believe I used 1/16" as well. I had planned on using 1/8", but after thinking it through I decided the 1/16" would be just fine because the deck is also supported by the seats. I had some extra 1/16" laying around so returned the 1/8" thick piece and saved some $.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you done anything more or changed it at all? Also great build! How do I post my mod?


----------



## Zubes (Mar 3, 2012)

No changes since these pics. I'm actually sitting here thinking about my next mods... trolling motor bracket, rear casting deck, and side storage.

Posting your mod in a new thread should be as easy as going into the "Jon and V boat Conversions and Modifications" forum and clicking the [ + New Topic ] button.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 3, 2012)

Zubes said:


> No changes since these pics. I'm actually sitting here thinking about my next mods... trolling motor bracket, rear casting deck, and side storage.
> 
> Posting your mod in a new thread should be as easy as going into the "Jon and V boat Conversions and Modifications" forum and clicking the [ + New Topic ] button.


Thanks! Also if you wouldnt mind check out my build! I will get better quality pics soon.... Also not everything that has been done is posted......


----------



## jimmy fins (Mar 4, 2012)

Zubes. Looks awesome =D> I have the same boat and I like how you did the bow casting deck. May have to change mine up when it comes do. Nice clean look you did a fine job. I have had mine 14 Alumacraft out three times this Feb. Which never happens. Decided to drop some coin on a new 15hp Merc. and now the little boat is screaming fast, topped 24 mph at w.o.t. :shock: I was also impressed how the 16 inch high sides handle the choppy water I was in. 2 footer waves couldn't blast over the tops but handle well.

Jim


----------



## lkhunter (Jan 13, 2016)

I've got a '57 Alumacraft FD I'd like to do the same to, any updates on how this has held up without the added structure of the benches?


----------



## BigRexJ (Apr 13, 2016)

This is EXACTLY what I need. I have this exact same boat and was looking for ideas.. 

I plan on removing the middle seat from mine also.

Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## VinTin (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey if any of you guys still have the seats you're removing I'd be interested in them for a project I've got planned. They would have to be unmolested of course.


----------

